
Flare: Clojure Dynamic Neural Net Library - aria
https://aria42.com/blog/2017/11/Flare-Clojure-Neural-Net
======
eggy
How hard would it be to utilize Neanderthal for your example in the article?
The new eager execution in TensorFlow is supposed to integrate well with
Python debugging and immediate run-time errors. Is it possible to get better
debugging information from Clojure?

------
aria
Author here, happy to answer questions and hopefully convince someone to give
the library a try.

